# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Vends ou change livre "Le langage C : norme ANSI"

## jerome71300

Salut,
Je vends mon bouquin "Le langage C :  norme ANSI" (seconde dition) par "K&R", les crateurs du langage.
Un lien pour une critique du livre :
http://c.developpez.com/livres/#L2100487345

Prix : 15 euros ou change contre bouquin sur le C++ ou sur Qt (en franais).

----------

